
6 Awesome Apps Begging to Be Developed - drm237
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/six_awesome_apps_that_are_begging_to_be_developed.php
======
maurycy
The recipe is: take any x, and combine this with any of mobile, social, real
time, touching etc. (I once thought that readwriteweb is more interesting but
it seems to be TechCrunch without what makes TechCrunch)

------
jimfl
"Full-Length Movies on Mobiles"

David Lynch has commented on how wonderful this would be:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKiIroiCvZ0>

~~~
timcederman
Isn't this already possible with the iPhone?

~~~
thomasswift
yes it sure is - I think the slant they were going for, is a streaming/on-
demand app linked in to a massive content provider, but other then that if you
have a little bit of time and a little bit of handbrake, you can be that 'v
for vendetta' guy (although your battery might not make it)

~~~
timcederman
I can download TV shows and movies on my 3GS over the air.

------
pg
We'd be into 3 and 6. (Some of the others are fine ideas, but depend on doing
deals with other parties.)

------
trafficlight
The Minority Report display/control is never going to work. At least not in
generic situations. Unless you are Mr. Bodybuilder, you are going to get tired
of holding your arms out all day.

------
david927
#1 is FanFeedr: <http://www.fanfeedr.com>

The guys who did it are friends of mine and I think they did an amazing job.

------
byoung2
Not sure if those 6 are up my alley, but YC RFS #2 sounds like the perfect fit
for an idea I had in 1999. Maybe the technology has caught up by now!

------
Tichy
There are lower hanging fruits for the time being, imo.

~~~
jexe
I believe you, but do you have something(s) in mind?

~~~
Tichy
Yes, but I won't have time to start something before October, so I am not
ready to share.

------
frankus
I'm working on #3, but the technology for the AR part isn't quite there yet
(or at least doesn't have a public API).

